# GSP as a family dog?



## Dedge

Hey everyone. I've never posted in this sub-forum before and I admit that I know nothing about dogs. So don't flame me too much, ok? I've been trying to talk the wife into getting a dog for quite some time. The kids have been working on her too, and I think she is finally starting to cave. Her big hangup is that she doesn't want big piles of dog hair in every corner of the house. Then she saw a GSP, and thought that their hair is shorter and wouldn't be as bad as most other breeds. So my question is does a GSP make a good house pet? I have two daughters, one is 5 and the other one is almost 3. I would love to take the dog hunting as well, but it would not be bought as a "hunting dog". Which leads me to my other question. How much? I understand that this is probably going to vary quite a bit, but just a general idea would be great.

I appreciate any and all feedback you guys have.

Thanks everyone,
Dan


----------



## bbutler

I would look at a German Shorthair pointer from a rescue first. It would be my guess having young children (under 10) a puppy can be a lot of extra work. I have seen some great dogs come out of the local Shorthair rescue on the GR side of the state. P.M. me if you would like details on the rescue.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel

GSPs in general make great family dogs even with kids.


----------



## HeavyF150

I like mine, he's 5 now.
As long as you can deal with that headstrong German attitude and the wanting to go outside every minute of the day, they make a great dog.


----------



## polar bear 89

I had a gsp for 12.5 years and will be getting another one in April. I have had a great experience with the gsp as a family pet. I have 3 kids. Good luck in your search! PM me if you would like some info on some breeders. PB89


----------



## k9wernet

First day home from the hospital July/07: Is that a pheasant?









Family Nap Time:









Even helps w/ diaper changes:









Just hangin' out...
















More nap time (really, one of my favorite activities!)









Story time:









Waking up Daddy after (guess what) nap time:









Now Nellie takes care of story time:









KW


----------



## Rooster_Smasher

Do you have a fenced back yard ???

Ya need to be willing to take the dog out for a romp a couple times a week. That is not 100% nessesary, but it helps.

Training, are you willing to do some basic training??? A well trained dog is a happy dog. With the family being involved with the training it will establish a pecking order and will put the dog in his/her place in the pack. The humans are the leader in the pack with the dog being the subordinate(sp). As with all dogs, the young children should be a part of the training. 

Read up on crate training. Nope, it is not crewl at all.

The German Shorthaired Pointer is a great Family dog.


----------



## k9wernet

I agree with EVERYTHING rooster just said!


----------



## dogwhistle

i wasat "find the birds" house last night. his was laying around like a lap dog except putting her head in my lap from time to time.

i think, however, you will find that shorthaired breeds shed as much or more than long haired dogs. only exception is the poodle.


----------



## k9wernet

dogwhistle said:


> i wasat "find the birds" house last night. his was laying around like a lap dog except putting her head in my lap from time to time.
> 
> i think, however, you will find that shorthaired breeds shed as much or more than long haired dogs. only exception is the poodle.


For what it's worth, my GSP sheds considerably less than my pointer, but I can't say whether that's a breed thing or just my particular dogs.

KW


----------



## dogwhistle

but they are both short haired. my son has a jack russell and she sheds enough for 10 dogs.

i want a new sectional anyway, this time in leather.

i dont keep a dog in the house. they are happy in their kennels and an acre fenced just for them to lounge in. my wife wants a little dog when she retires for company. so it will be either a poodle or a poodle cross, like a yorki poo. something that is small, doesnt shed, but is smart. something whose rarely even touch the ground. and probably costs three times what a setter out of champion lines costs.

i'll get some us out of it for training. couple years ago my pup saw a little thing that looked like a softball with orange hair and tiny legs. she looked at awhile must have decided it was some kind of bird and made a really nice point on it.


----------



## Troutlord1

Dont get a GSP!! They are UGLY!! Here is my pup at 11 weeks...UGLY :lol:








Just Kidding.... This is my 2nd GSP and like my 1st 1 he is a great house dog.But like mentioned earlier they do have energy. but they are loyal,loving etc etc


----------



## tedshunter

Dang them nails look like talons.Looks like he was due for a nail trimming.I sure would'nt want them things scatching my face while I was playing with him.:yikes:He is sooooooo ugly that he is cute.G.S.P. make great family dogs.My is about 5 1/2 now and she has been great with my daughter and all the children she is around.Hell I got the little kids in my nieghborhood knocking on my door asking if my dog(Sandy) can come out and play.They are a bit stubborn in the beginning but it will be all worth after you get them trained.They are very smart and will pick up fast.And they are always willing to please you,very loyal dog.


----------



## FindTheBird

DW has it about right: mine is a big baby and a friend to everybody. This is counter-intuitive, but she actually gets into a lot more mischief than my oldest pointer. She can get a little testy with strange dogs--not to the point of fighting, but she likes her space and will let that fact be abundantly known. However, after she becomes familiar with a new dog, she's fine though. At 10+ she actually plays with my new pointer pup, whereas my oldest pointer (6 Y.O.) will only rarely indulge.


----------



## Interceptor

If you're not going to seriously hunt the GSP consider one from rescue. It will save you some money and it probably will be house broke, crate trained and some basic obedience training.
We got our GSP at age 15 months, now is 6 yrs.and he has been a joy, the smartest dog I've had in my 60 plus years.
They do like being outside but they also do very well once inside. They do need exercise for their body and mind, always looking out the windows watching birds and critters. Some are not cat friendly. Mine has tangled with racoons, muskrats, porkys, squirrels etc. they are prey hunters.
Great with kids and family. They shed but there is no under coat and the hair is short so no clumps of hair. They get wet and dry in minutes ! Loves to swim also.
We didn't get ours any real field hunting training until he was five as we lived in the city and had no hunting connections but did have a big yard.
We retired and moved to Traverse City, got him some training and his natural instincts and hunted him this year and we had a ball.
ed


----------



## Dedge

Wow, this sounds like a really great dog. It really does. I would be willing to do some training. As much as I know what to do. We do not have a fenced yard right now, and although we have talked about fencing it in I don't think we will. Will this be a problem? My oldest (5) wants a dog in the worst way, and I am pretty confident that she will be willing to help with the training, or anything to do with the dog at all for that matter. I don't think exercise would be a problem. I like to metal detect out in the woods in the summer time, and have always wanted a good dog to tag along with me. Ya know, something to alert me if something is close to me that shouldn't be. Plus we really just like being out in the woods come summer time. My wife also does a lot of berry picking in the summer and fall and I would absolutely love to have a dog to look after her when I am not with her.

My wife and I both work during the day. Well for at least 3 days a week, anyway. What is the best thing to do with the dog during the day? Would we have to get a kennel? What about when it is 0 degrees outside? It would just seem wrong to leave the thing unattended in the house for 8 hours. Yes... I really am that ignorant. I have never owned a dog before. My folks had one when I was very little, but it was quite mean and I think ended up having to be put down. Either that or that farm was really far away.

I really appreciate all the feedback. But I can't believe no one has had anything bad to say about this breed. Did I really post this on M-S? Just kidding. Or maybe I just need to hang out in the dog forum more often.

Thanks to everyone who pm'd me. I don't think I will be looking at getting one for a while. (still working on the wife), and plus it is extremely cold out there right now, and I think it would be pretty hard to get a dog trained to go out there when it is only about 4 degrees.

Thanks a lot again, and keep the feedback coming.


Dan


----------



## GSPJAKE

Dan

i have two children 3 and 4 years old i have a gsp that will be 3 in march he and my son were born a month apart, and he has been with us since my boy was an infant, GSP's are very High strung and terrors in the field, but with that being said he is very calm in the house, this is my second GSP and like you i had big fears about his energy around a small baby, but to my surprise from day one he was very aware of the infant and was very cautious when approaching him, i cant say that is the same for all gsp's but i was very surprised with his awareness its like he knew care had to be taken around the kids, but do your research not all dogs are the same or have the same temperament, As for the fence THAT IS MANDATORY!! i lost my first gsp because he ran off, i found him passed in the woods 3 days later, and trust me you do not want that in your head. So before i got this guy i put a fence up around the property. But i think with any hunting dog they are very strong willed and you have to be ready to handle that. but i think that is what makes them so great.. I am not an expert on anything those are just my personal experiences with the breed, and I'm getting another one in the fall!!

Brian


----------



## Rudi's Dad

Rooster_Smasher said:


> Do you have a fenced back yard ???
> 
> Ya need to be willing to take the dog out for a romp a couple times a week. That is not 100% nessesary, but it helps.
> 
> Training, are you willing to do some basic training??? A well trained dog is a happy dog. With the family being involved with the training it will establish a pecking order and will put the dog in his/her place in the pack. The humans are the leader in the pack with the dog being the subordinate(sp). As with all dogs, the young children should be a part of the training.
> 
> Read up on crate training. Nope, it is not crewl at all.
> 
> The German Shorthaired Pointer is a great Family dog.


Good wisdom, If you cant walk the dog on leash the pup for EVERY POTTY BREAK, then it needs a fenced yard. These dogs cant be turned loose outside and left for a minute (until they are older) some never loose urge to run off.
Get a crate, the pup/dog needs a safe spot to get away from kids/strangers.


----------



## k9wernet

Couple things:

1) Fence or invisible fence is a MUST, these dogs love to run and will be out of sight in a heartbeat if they don't have boundaries.

2) 5 might be a little young for your kid to be real involved in the training, but can definitely help with feedings and whatnot.

3) During the day, the dog would most likely be in an indoor crate. As it's been said -- it's not cruel, and it will save you a whole lot of property damage! An outdoor kennel is fine too if you can be sure it won't be too hot in the summer or too cold in the winter. Consider your neighbors too. Crate training is a must if the dog will ever travel with you.

4) This forum is a great place to get info or help with a specific problem, but you're going to hear a lot of differing opinions about the "right" way to do things. I would spend an afternoon looking through books, then up a couple that look like something you could handle (maybe one about training a house dog, one about training a bird dog/versatile gun dog -- I'm sure people will have suggestions). The books will help you put all of the information together and have a real "training plan" as opposed to a bunch of "training ideas". If you decide to go to a kennel, get the breeder's suggestions for training plans; if you get a shelter pup, same deal. The books will also help you consider some questions that might not come up otherwise, such as: Will pup be allowed on the furniture? That's a tough one to go back on after 3 or 4 years. Where will pup stay when you're out of town? Those kinds of things.

There are all kinds of things to consider, but trust me, you'll enjoy the experience a whole lot more if you go into it with a game plan knowing what to expect! It's a fun experience!

KW


----------



## N M Mechanical

You want something bad about them they do not have beards:evilsmile


----------



## Rudi's Dad

These dogs tagging along while you metal detect or berry pick is a recipie for lost dog, or run off on game dog.
They are bred to want to hunt, Bad idea to let dog roam while you are preoccupied with something. 
I guarantee that this (or any sporting dog) is the wrong breed to take in the woods and ignore.


----------



## 2tundras

Shotgun Kennel said:


> GSPs in general make great family dogs even with kids.


A well *EXERCISED *gsp makes a good pet.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Rudi's Dad said:


> These dogs tagging along while you metal detect or berry pick is a recipie for lost dog, or run off on game dog.
> They are bred to want to hunt, Bad idea to let dog roam while you are preoccupied with something.
> I guarantee that this (or any sporting dog) is the wrong breed to take in the woods and ignore.


True to a point but I bring mine on job sites All the time and when I work in the orchard. Also you see a guy fly fishing with a DD running around That would be me.


----------



## Interceptor

Dedge,
Regarding crates (sometimes called kennels.)
They're indoor hevy wire cages basically with a hinged door. Most dogs train well to go in them and they will go there on their own. It is sort of a quiet place for them away from everything/everyone. Like a den.
My GSP goes in his crate whenever he wants to rest, the door is kept open.
For outdoors you need a fence either a fixed conventional fence or buried electronic wire barrier fence with the associated transmitter and collar for the dog.
Like everyone stated most hunting breeds will range away if left alone.
ed


----------



## Tujax

N M Mechanical said:


> You want something bad about them they do not have beards:evilsmile


Not that right there is funny....I don't care who you are dats funny!!:lol:

As for a GSP with kids mine is awsome, we got him a when the oldest son finished lukemia treatment at 9 and the youngest was 6. Got him as a pup so he grew up knowing the kids which helps on the pecking order. Went through obedience class as a family as stated earlier this is a must. Mine is a house dog when not in the field. He has free roam when we are not home and we never had a problem, except for the trash can if you know what I mean :yikes:. 
I assume you are in da U.P. so basied on that if you have land to roam you probably do not need a fence but most likley a e-collar will do the trick. The only down fall to a GSP in da U.P. is the coat you may want one of the ones with a beard!!


----------



## Rooster_Smasher

Go to the link below. Its a pretty good read (Short)

http://wolfescreekshorthairs.homestead.com/Isashorthairforyou.html


----------



## WeimsRus

Training is first and formost with this breed and most any dog, rescue or puppy. You mentioned not getting it right away so I would suggest you visit your local Library and start checking out books on dog training. The more the better, as not every technique works with every dog. You mentioned not having a fenced yard, but not anything else about the enviornment you live in. I am not a big believer in the invisable fence in a city or suburb setting, because while keeping your dog contained it will not keep People and other animals out. GSP's do make great family pets because they were bred as Companions, as well as Hunters. They shed just like Weims and most breeds, but because of the short coat it is less noticeable. Sometimes a rescue is not a good idea for a first time dog owner, IMHO, because of the training aspect. You have to realize you haven't a clue what training, or lack of, these dogs have had. You have to know how to break the bad habits that are already in place with rescues. With a puppy you start with a blank slate. 

Just my two pennies, good luck.


----------



## GSP Gal

The above post is correct about rescues having bad habits, most rescues were not trained, but with the economy being what it is I am seeing nicer, trained dogs in the rescues. So, going that route, look and be critical.

Puppies and little children pose a different challenge. I would suggest a wonderful book, titled "Raising puppies and children together". I would reccommend this book to clients with new pups and young children. There'll be days with the kids tearing through the house, and the pup on there heels. While it may be funny at first, it can get out of hand in a New York second. 

Have fun - and a GSP for a family dog? Get three or four. :lol:


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

If you can get through the first year without killing it, they make great pets! 

But I'm warning ya', that first year is going to test your wifes patience! 

About shedding...

Gretchen, my first one, had a VERY silky coat. As soon as she muzzled anyone, she knew that she was good for ten minuets of attention and the common comment was..WOW..your so silky soft...NEVER STOPPED SHEDDING..and the hair is still in the seats of my Ranger, but that was her dog house. I'd just leave the door open and she was in heaven.. She's been dead for more than 4 years now. (if I had the money I'd get a clone!!!I truly loved that dog!)

Now Gretchen II or (G2) has a more of a coarser coat and she only sheds after she gets her bath.

If I were in your situation, I'd get a year old dog and fore go the onslaught of headache that your wifes going to bestow upon you for bringing a neurotic, live wire GSP puppy into her home. Although... it's hard to resist a puppy of any type. You've been warned!

Mitch


----------



## vcr40

Dont know how you could do better with kids than a GSP. Mine is protective of the kids when they are outside (has taken people by the wrist and gently pulled them away, especially when they surprised the kids), has walked between strangers and my kids as the stranger has walked down the sidewalk in front of my house (then laid down when the person left only to repeat with the next stranger), has been a playmate, a dress up doll and too many other things to mention. My wife, who did not want a GSP at first, says we will alway have one. They are fantastic dogs!


----------



## vcr40

Forgot the downside....I don't care what I feed him, his gas is noxious!:yikes:


----------

